# Poor thing....



## bobcycles (Jul 29, 2019)

Crazy is a good name for this seller....

butchery...not much sacred anymore

what a beautiful original paint bike....

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=193019094149


----------



## catfish (Jul 29, 2019)

Sad


----------



## stoney (Jul 29, 2019)

Jesus, I just checked the parts he has left and the Completed listings for the other parts. Damn what a gorgeous lady she was. Fantastic color combo. Wonder if he broke it up for the $ or didn't want to ship complete bike. Probably for the $.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 29, 2019)

Since the seller is a member here, maybe he can chime in and answer some of your questions.


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 29, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Since the seller is a member here, maybe he can chime in and answer some your questions.




LOL that's doubtful right?  Was the bike ever offered complete?


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 29, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> LOL that's doubtful right?  Was the bike ever offered complete?




Went thru his posts real quick and didn't see it listed here, and I have no idea if he listed it complete on eBay.


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 30, 2019)

Napoleon Blown A Part.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 30, 2019)

A member in Cali was offering a similar Starlet in the same color combo for $250 shipped. Was threatening to part if not sold. Not the same bike, not quite as clean. I think he last said he was just going to hang on to it. Might be worth a search if someone really wants one.

EDIT: I was off on the price a bit ($260 - no mention of shipping). I would think still well worth it: https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/v...et-today-only-260-or-blowing-it-apart.152827/


----------



## fattyre (Jul 30, 2019)

Who cares?    Obviously no one here.  Hundreds looked and no one wanted a similar bike for under 300 bucks and now its a big deal someone is parting one?


----------



## crazyhawk (Jul 30, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Crazy is a good name for this seller....
> 
> butchery...not much sacred anymore
> 
> ...



Wow. This really hurts. I never take apart healthy bikes. Never have.  I tried to straighten the frame on it several times but I never got it so that I felt good about my wife riding it.  Bent or broken frames are something I just can't handle.  I guess I'll have to take a pic of it to prove myself.  I look up to u guys and have learned a lot over the years here and talking to u at Memory Lane.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 30, 2019)

Let those without sin cast the first stone.....


----------



## Boris (Jul 30, 2019)

bricycle said:


> Let those without sin cast the first stone.....



Move aside everyone, Brian gets first shot.


----------



## bricycle (Jul 30, 2019)

no, no, I've parted damaged bikes as well.


----------



## crazyhawk (Jul 30, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> LOL that's doubtful right?  Was the bike ever offered complete?



Tried, convicted, and executed by a couple of armchair judges that have no idea......your arrogance is duly noted.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 30, 2019)

DING!!! DING!!! DING!!!  round one


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 30, 2019)

A simple explanation on Ebay listing would have cooled the fires...


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 30, 2019)

Just for the record I didn't take apart or sell any of the Starlet as well I could have, but thought someone might enjoy it someday and into storage it went! Shame that one got blasted, but is what it is!!?


----------



## mike j (Jul 30, 2019)

I purchased, a while ago, a 1949 Rollfast girls three bar frame. It was stripped of everything but still had pretty nice original paint. A pretty rare bike that was offered for sale on the Cabe at a very reasonable price while still intact. There were no takers, so a very good Caber had to let it go, piece by piece. It did get a new life though.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jul 30, 2019)

It started it's life as parts.  Then it was a bike.  Now back to parts.  Why the outrage?


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 31, 2019)

Yeah well lots of bikes get parted out....and most are worthy of the butchering  ...(rough, rusted, missing key components etc)
But you gotta admit that starlet glowed and for the life of me I couldn't figure out why it went that way.
Damaged frame makes sense....  but that wasn't disclosed and pic of the bike complete looked fine.
I would have stepped up on the bike complete regardless of damage ..a very hard to find color combo
vibrant and shiny like that ...most of those bikes are faded memories.  
No hard feelings to the seller CH


----------



## crazyhawk (Jul 31, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Yeah well lots of bikes get parted out....and most are worthy of the butchering  ...(rough, rusted, missing key components etc)
> But you gotta admit that starlet glowed and for the life of me I couldn't figure out why it went that way.
> Damaged frame makes sense....  but that wasn't disclosed and pic of the bike complete looked fine.
> I would have stepped up on the bike complete regardless of damage ..a very hard to find color combo
> ...



It was bent at the crank housing, like it got hit or dropped hard on the crank. It was enough that the chain would pop off. I attempted to straighten it after that pic but then it left a weird "S" curve in the seat tube that I couldn't fix. I do wish I wouldnt have tried, but......  And I certainly don't need to "explain" why I'm selling something in an ad on feepay.  That's ridiculous.  I thought a pic of the entire bike would help buyers understand what kind of bike the parts are for.  That's when I got pounced.  I hope that Maybe we could all just be a little slower to anger and a little less aggressive in our judgement of others. No biggie


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 31, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Yeah well lots of bikes get parted out....and most are worthy of the butchering  ...(rough, rusted, missing key components etc)
> But you gotta admit that starlet glowed and for the life of me I couldn't figure out why it went that way.
> Damaged frame makes sense....  but that wasn't disclosed and pic of the bike complete looked fine.
> I would have stepped up on the bike complete regardless of damage ..a very hard to find color combo
> ...



Should step up to mine! Paint would shine right up if someone put a little effort into it! I don't do that, I leave it up to you to decide to buff on it or not!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 3, 2019)

stoney said:


> Jesus, I just checked the parts he has left and the Completed listings for the other parts. Damn what a gorgeous lady she was. Fantastic color combo. Wonder if he broke it up for the $ or didn't want to ship complete bike. Probably for the $.



I agree. Like most of these jokers, Their only in it for the $. It's a crying shame.O.G. paint bikes this nice should not be parts out. Their outta be a law. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 3, 2019)

oldmtrcyc said:


> It started it's life as parts.  Then it was a bike.  Now back to parts.  Why the outrage?



No rhyme or reason. Ride On. Razin.


----------



## JimScott (Aug 4, 2019)

A surviving, original paint (and chrome) bicycle is like being married 50 years to the most beautiful woman in the world. The moment you laid eyes on her your heart skipped a beat, a rush of wonderment and immediate love came over you that is still as strong today. You adore the grayness in her hair and the extra weight only tells you they don't make em' like they used to, but of course she was born in America where only the best comes from.
In closing, there is a deep hobbyist connection of comfort, respect, and protection when it comes to keeping original bicycles around. 
It's just how we're wired; kind of like left-right politics of today. 

To part out an original surviving bicycle is like leaving your beautiful wife to only turn around and buy your ugly-stripper-girlfriend (who'll never meet mom and will eventually suck your soul dry) a new set of boobs. 
Really?


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 4, 2019)

Well, it was his bike, it was damaged, he is free to do with it as he likes.

Have you ever wondered where most of the bicycle parts you find for sale came from?


Other than new old stock, well...   Think about it before you get bent out of shape because someone is doing what he wants with his stuff.


No one says you have to buy the parts.


----------



## JimScott (Aug 4, 2019)

Bent? Huh?
OMG no... the only thing "bent" around this group is a pre-war crank arm. Open discussion among-st collectors, young and old, is healthy and its all good.


----------



## crazyhawk (Aug 4, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Well, it was his bike, it was damaged, he is free to do with it as he likes.
> 
> Have you ever wondered where most of the bicycle parts you find for sale came from?
> 
> ...



Thank You!!  Man, I love it when someone talks with common sense on here.....


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 4, 2019)

piercer_99 said:


> Well, it was his bike, it was damaged, he is free to do with it as he likes.
> 
> Have you ever wondered where most of the bicycle parts you find for sale came from?
> 
> ...



Not from parts out bikes. Think about all the sacrilege that goes on in this hobby. Your no better than the fee bay idiots who think like you do. Go figure, Only in it  for the money. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 4, 2019)

JimScott said:


> A surviving, original paint (and chrome) bicycle is like being married 50 years to the most beautiful woman in the world. The moment you laid eyes on her your heart skipped a beat, a rush of wonderment and immediate love came over you that is still as strong today. You adore the grayness in her hair and the extra weight only tells you they don't make em' like they used to, but of course she was born in America where only the best comes from.
> In closing, there is a deep hobbyist connection of comfort, respect, and protection when it comes to keeping original bicycles around.
> It's just how we're wired; kind of like left-right politics of today.
> 
> ...



AMEN TO THAT!! Razin.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 4, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Not from parts out bikes. Think about all the sacrilege that goes on in this hobby. Your no better than the fee bay idiots who think like you do. Go figure, Only in it  for the money. Razin.




Hey razin, why don't you quit with your repeated postings quoting every single post in every single thread. *8 consecutive* posts quoting everyone's post is flat out annoying.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 4, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Hey razin, why don't you quit with your repeated postings quoting every single post in every single thread. *8 consecutive* posts quoting everyone's post is flat out annoying.



Yeah, Well you maybe right . But at least i've got something to say. You on the other hand not so much. If you don't like what's being said by me or fellow Cabers, Then don't read my posts. Nobody's forcing you to read any thing that's posted. It's a free country that i fought for . So suck it up BUTTER cup.


----------



## Boris (Aug 4, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Hey razin, why don't you quit with your repeated postings quoting every single post in every single thread. *8 consecutive* posts quoting everyone's post is flat out annoying.



I thought you were ignoring him. Awww, ya musta' missed him and wanted him back in your life, 'atsa nice.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 4, 2019)

Boris said:


> I thought you were ignoring him. Awww, ya musta' missed him and wanted him back in your life, 'atsa nice.




When a thread I just read starts to get bumped back up to the top every fricken minute for 10 minutes one has to wonder WTF is going on. Oh, I see, more worthless posts by someone that has something to say about what someone else has said about the *THREAD TOPIC*.
************************************************************************************************************
This is only a small part of it, this continues on to the next page with another whole string of worthless postings quoting someones post. By the way "*butter cup*," I don't read your posts. But I do have to weed thru all your crap going to page three just to see an actual post worth reading.


.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## DonChristie (Aug 4, 2019)

Thanks for the Sunday laugh guys! Ha! In regards to parting, who cares! Sad, but its their bike! Carry on...


----------



## piercer_99 (Aug 4, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Not from parts out bikes. Think about all the sacrilege that goes on in this hobby. Your no better than the fee bay idiots who think like you do. Go figure, Only in it  for the money. Razin.




You are rather bold for a keyboard warrior.

Do you even have any bicycles, or are you just here to talk crap to and about everyone else?


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 4, 2019)

Think he just talks crap, probably no bikes, nor friends!!! Annoying as hell to us all! Go away pal....


----------



## Boris (Aug 4, 2019)

I like him.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 4, 2019)

crazyhawk said:


> I hope that Maybe we could all just be a little slower to anger and a little less aggressive in our judgement of others.




it's good to hope,
but not likely


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 5, 2019)

bobcycles said:


> Yeah well lots of bikes get parted out....and most are worthy of the butchering  ...(rough, rusted, missing key components etc)
> But you gotta admit that starlet glowed and for the life of me I couldn't figure out why it went that way.
> Damaged frame makes sense....  but that wasn't disclosed and pic of the bike complete looked fine.
> I would have stepped up on the bike complete regardless of damage ..a very hard to find color combo
> ...





Not trying to be a d!ck here, and I mean no disrespect, but I am genuinely curious, why it's ok for you to restore the bike below, but it's a big deal that someone parted out a girls bike with a bent frame?
I don't see how it's any different.  I have a hard time understanding why this nice bike was restored, just like you were having a hard time understanding why the girls bike was parted.
I would think that most people wouldn't restore a bike that was this nice to begin with, but apparently it happens. It is what it is.
Nice bikes get parted out sometimes. The seller doesn't have to tell us why they did it. It is what it is.
(Pics borrowed from a thread in the classifieds.)

before:





after:


----------



## Jay81 (Aug 5, 2019)

JimScott said:


> Bent? Huh?
> OMG no... the only thing "bent" around this group is a pre-war crank arm. Open discussion among-st collectors, young and old, is healthy and its all good.




Look again. He said the frame itself was bent at the crank housing. Big difference between that and a bent crank arm.



crazyhawk said:


> Wow. This really hurts. I never take apart healthy bikes. Never have.  *I tried to straighten the frame on it several times* but I never got it so that I felt good about my wife riding it.  *Bent or broken frames are something I just can't handle*.  I guess I'll have to take a pic of it to prove myself.  I look up to u guys and have learned a lot over the years here and talking to u at Memory Lane.






crazyhawk said:


> *It was bent at the crank housing*, like it got hit or dropped hard on the crank. It was enough that the chain would pop off.* I attempted* *to straighten it after that pic but then it left a weird "S" curve in the seat tube that I couldn't fix.* I do wish I wouldnt have tried, but......  And I certainly don't need to "explain" why I'm selling something in an ad on feepay.  That's ridiculous.  I thought a pic of the entire bike would help buyers understand what kind of bike the parts are for.  That's when I got pounced.  I hope that Maybe we could all just be a little slower to anger and a little less aggressive in our judgement of others. No biggie


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 5, 2019)

Boris said:


> I thought you were ignoring him. Awww, ya musta' missed him and wanted him back in your life, 'atsa nice.



No I DON"T. Don't even ask. Razin. 


piercer_99 said:


> You are rather bold for a keyboard warrior.
> 
> Do you even have any bicycles, or are you just here to talk crap to and about everyone else?



Nope. Quite


GTs58 said:


> When a thread I just read starts to get bumped back up to the top every fricken minute for 10 minutes one has to wonder WTF is going on. Oh, I see, more worthless posts by someone that has something to say about what someone else has said about the *THREAD TOPIC*.
> ************************************************************************************************************
> This is only a small part of it, this continues on to the next page with another whole string of worthless postings quoting someones post. By the way "*butter cup*," I don't read your posts. But I do have to weed thru all your crap going to page three just to see an actual post worth reading.
> 
> ...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 5, 2019)

Boris said:


> I like him.



Thanks Boris. Razin.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 5, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> When a thread I just read starts to get bumped back up to the top every fricken minute for 10 minutes one has to wonder WTF is going on. Oh, I see, more worthless posts by someone that has something to say about what someone else has said about the *THREAD TOPIC*.
> ************************************************************************************************************
> This is only a small part of it, this continues on to the next page with another whole string of worthless postings quoting someones post. By the way "*butter cup*," I don't read your posts. But I do have to weed thru all your crap going to page three just to see an actual post worth reading.
> 
> ...



NOW WHO'S FLAPPING???


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 5, 2019)

I just popped a cold one, kicking back and enjoying the CABE sandbox tonight...


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 5, 2019)

DING DING DING ROUND TWO


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Aug 5, 2019)




----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 5, 2019)

razinhellcustomz said:


> NOW WHO'S FLAPPING???




Looks like OldSkipTooth's avatar Lisa Simpson, doing the hula, that's who.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 5, 2019)

Well guys, I think we buried this thread with some good old light hearted laughter...next?
LOL


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 5, 2019)

Your frame is HEALED! Ride in the name of Jee-zus!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Aug 6, 2019)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> DING DING DING ROUND TWO View attachment 1042155



AND GTS DOWN FOR THE COUNT!!!


----------

